# Sentinel vs Trifexis



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't remember if I asked this before, but the clinic I work for, and obviously take Sydney to does not carry the Proheart 6 vaccine... I've been using Proheart for years, but Sydney is due for heart worm preventive and I need to decide between Sentinel, or Trifexis... which one would you recommend? I''ve looked at a few comparisons and reviews and it seems like both are very similar, Sentinel is a little cheaper? 

Thoughts? She goes in on Saturday!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

i've heard about dogs (especially smaller breeds) reacting poorly to trifexis. but i haven't heard anything about sentinel. it's been in the negatives here in Idaho all week- so i'm not worrying about fleas/ticks/heartworms much right now . 

i'd like to hear others thoughts/opinions though, for when summer comes around here again. the ticks are pretty bad then.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i have been using Trifexis for both my Lab-Mixes for a long time now. We use it year round as I live in Florida. Never had any issues!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our grand-dog was put on Sentinel before the daughter moved to Texas for grad school. We don't have problems with heartworm or fleas where we live. Most people don't use heartworm meds unless they go camping or hunting with their dogs. Two weeks after arriving in the Gulf Coast area of Texas her dog was thoroughly infested with fleas. Sentinel just doesn't cut it where they have depended on these meds for so long. The vet in TX immediately put grand-dog on Trifexis and all has been well for over 6 months now, not a flea in sight and guessing good HW prevention as well. Trifexis is more expensive, but the alternative is not cheap either. The first two months grand-dog had an issue with keeping it down as there is a trick of giving it with food so it doesn't get yakked back up. So once daughter figured out what food grand-dog would take the meds with, it has been smooth sailing all the way. The other thing with Trifexis is that I'm not sure it's available in all 50 states. Daughter mentioned that the TX vet said it had only been released in selected states until it becomes more popular.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

We started using Sentinel after Interceptor was discontinued. No issues with it other than Katie likes to lick the coating off the pill but not eat it. We still use a topical flea & tick preventative.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I don't remember if I asked this before, but the clinic I work for, and obviously take Sydney to does not carry the Proheart 6 vaccine... I've been using Proheart for years, but Sydney is due for heart worm preventive and I need to decide between Sentinel, or Trifexis... which one would you recommend? I''ve looked at a few comparisons and reviews and it seems like both are very similar, Sentinel is a little cheaper?
> 
> Thoughts? She goes in on Saturday!


Most of the rescue dogs are all on Sentinel. I haven't heard of any bad reactions among them. Before that, many were on Trifexis and that worked fine too, but Sentinel is cheaper and budget matters a lot with a few dozen dogs at any given time. I think the vet mostly switched to carrying Sentinel also which is probably part of the change-over reasoning. 

Neither covers ticks. Both have the same HW medication (milbemycin oxime which was also Interceptor before it was discontinued). The main difference is the flea medication part and how it stops fleas or breaks the life cycle. Trifexis's flea prevention is spinosad which is sold on it's own as Comfortis. It kills adult fleas before they can lay eggs. Sentinel uses lufenuron which prevents the development of flea eggs into adults. I think Trifexis seems better on the flea coverage side of things but I haven't used it on enough dogs to really say that with confidence.

I use a topical in addition to the Sentinel for the foster dogs but only seasonally (Sentinel for HW year-round, topical is weather dependent ) -- the topical kills ticks and adult fleas because I've found that Sentinel alone doesn't do enough for preventing fleas from hitching a ride on the dog into the house. The vet recommends this combination.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Thought I'd update this. Pretty much had the choice made for me, who can't pass up a free year's supply of Trifexis? Everyone at my clinic is getting 2 6 month supplies of it, so I'm happy!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Funny we are having a meeting at work on this subject.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I went last month and got a single dose of TriTak for my dog, anyone have feedback on this?....


----------

